# How soon return on a tourist visa after J1-Visa?



## Sispy (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

I did an internship in Atlanta on a J1-Visa which ended in late July. I left the US in mid August (my 30 period travel period). Now I would like to go back to the US to spend some time with my boyfriend. When is it okay to come back? What kind of proof will I need to show to convince immigration that I am not going to work? Should I book hotels to look more like a tourist? Should I fly into another city than Atlanta (where I worked)?

Any advice will be apreciated!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sispy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did an internship in Atlanta on a J1-Visa which ended in late July. I left the US in mid August (my 30 period travel period). Now I would like to go back to the US to spend some time with my boyfriend. When is it okay to come back? What kind of proof will I need to show to convince immigration that I am not going to work? Should I book hotels to look more like a tourist? Should I fly into another city than Atlanta (where I worked)?
> 
> Any advice will be apreciated!


I'd wait a few months. Too soon a return indicates no job or ties at home. You will need a return ticket. Yes, book hotels since staying with boyfriend shows another reason to stay in US - and you have already posted that you have been looking for jobs while on your J-1.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sispy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did an internship in Atlanta on a J1-Visa which ended in late July. I left the US in mid August (my 30 period travel period). Now I would like to go back to the US to spend some time with my boyfriend. When is it okay to come back? What kind of proof will I need to show to convince immigration that I am not going to work? Should I book hotels to look more like a tourist? Should I fly into another city than Atlanta (where I worked)?
> 
> Any advice will be apreciated!


wait for at least 6 months before re-entering


----------

